# Bmq Prep



## Jinxy1720 (26 Dec 2012)

Hello I am going to be sworn into the Army reserves in Jan 2013. Is there any material I can get a look at to get a head start on Bmq?. As in Canadian Military history, Canadain military weapons review, etc?. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mariomike (26 Dec 2012)

Jinxy1720 said:
			
		

> Hello I am going to be sworn into the Army reserves in Jan 2013. Is there any material I can get a look at to get a head start on Bmq?.



This may help.

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=reserve+bmq&sa=Search&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3D001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ref=&ss=5260j5831314j11#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=reserve%20bmq

There are also forums here devoted to military history and weapons.


----------



## Jinxy1720 (26 Dec 2012)

Thanks for your help. I have been taking notes on Canadian Military history. I also have been reading up on Cf weapons and doing an autobiography. Anything I have missed?.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Dec 2012)

How is your physical fitness?


----------



## Jinxy1720 (26 Dec 2012)

I am in Taekwondo and train 3 times a week along with weight training once a week. I could use more work in my cardio. I passed my fitness test fairly easily.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Dec 2012)

For BMQ and trade course you might want to concentrate on push ups sit ups and running.

Reading up about the weapons systems won't really help you, same with history and stuff like that.
For BMQ the best thing you can do is physical fitness and working on a routine. Getting up early, showering and shaving very quickly. Eating fast.

If you're really keen you could practice waking up at 2 or 3 am for an hour and staying awake now and then- just to understand how your body reacts to that.

*IF* you have a uniform practice changing from your uniform to your PT clothes (t shirt shorts running shoes) in under 2 minutes and then back into uniform again. You'll see why on BMQ


----------



## SentryMAn (27 Dec 2012)

When I was in the reserves I had access to the DIN and the Weapons videos produced by the infantry school.  Fantastic prep for doing the weapons testing in the CF and for refresher type stuff.


----------



## 0010bravo (22 Jan 2013)

I'm heading to BMQ this week and have a question about running shoes. 

I have 2 sets. 1 is more for indoor and the other is for outdoor.. Am I able to acces both pairs? Or do I have to pick one?


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (22 Jan 2013)

0010bravo said:
			
		

> I'm heading to BMQ this week and have a question about running shoes.
> 
> I have 2 sets. 1 is more for indoor and the other is for outdoor.. Am I able to acces both pairs? Or do I have to pick one?



Have a read 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108784.0.html


----------

